# Merry christmas and a happy new year!



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Merry Christmas Happy Solstice Happy Kwanzza Happy Holydays


----------



## CampOfTheSaints (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Hawk! 

I love this time of year. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

And a happy new year to everyone!  

~josh


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Merry Xmas & All the best for 2008 to all. 

Kh


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all! With lots of music and enriching and peaceful conversations!

Daniel


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

A happy Christmas to you all! (Or Happy holidays to all of you who don't celebrate Chistmas).

All the best Christmas/holiday wishes from me,

Frederik


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

*merry, merry*

merry christmas and a happy new year to all!  
there are some sweet musical gifts for moi in the stocking.
we need the santa smiley.

dj


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas too~
Wish you a blessed Christmas !


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all form the new guy


----------



## WalterJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## corpsegrinder72 (Nov 23, 2007)

*merry christmas and happy holidays*

anyone get anything worth bragging about?
got a new camera and phone, the bassoon ive been wanting, and some cash and a giftcard. christmas kicked a** this year.
how was yalls?

merry christmas and happy holidays (to those who celebrate otherwise)!


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Five CDs of Toru Takemitsu!  

~josh


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

I got five CDs of Toru Takemitsu  

~josh


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I got a box set of Mahler's complete symphonies conducted by Leonard Bernstein, Das Lied von der Erde conducted by Reiner, and a bunch of full orchestra scores. Next!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas 2018! This is the 50th anniversary of this 1968 Christmas Message from space:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Merry Christmas 2018! This is the 50th anniversary of this 1968 Christmas Message from space:


Beautiful! It reminds me that we're all together on a little rock in space, and together we get to be part of something special. And I'm glad I'm together with all of you, at least in cyberspace.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

A photo of my white board in my classroom on the last day before the Winter Break. By the end of the day we had at least 23 different languages written on the board. All but two are spoken by my students or staff members (Hawaiian and Latin are not spoken). I wrote some of these greetings, I had to look them up as I only speak English.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all, and happy new year! Because I happen to be listening to Beethoven's _Missa Solemnis_ right now, and because this piece is so important to me (one of my all-time favorites), here I am posting a part of it as a Christmas gift to you!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Merry Christmas (zalige kerstfeest). I uncharacteristically went to church and shook everyone's hand tonight. I also had one of the best cups of tea outside my own four walls - a rarity I can tell you.

A fine day to all and throughout the period and coming year.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

hawk said:


> Merry Christmas Happy Solstice Happy Kwanzza Happy Holydays


Thank you, Hawk. Is your photo a picture of your Mountain Dog?!? Lucky, Bloody You. (It's a quote from _Never Say Never Again_--I can't stop myself from using it at times like this, even though I think it's a rude word. )


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Merry Christmas 2018! This is the 50th anniversary of this 1968 Christmas Message from space:


A million thanks for this one, Fritzi! You're a damn good egg!

A wonderful variation of the above that I don't think we can ever hear too many times:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

_Merry Christmas to all... and to all a Gute Nacht!_


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:angel::angel:*Merry Christmas, everyone, :angel::angel:& a Happy New Year. 
*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Good morning. I wish you had a great time with your loved ones. Merry Christmas! Good luck for the future.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Merry joyful festive days at the ending of 2018, Peace on Earth and into your heart + a blessed 2019.
One day in the upcoming holiday period we hope to visit the winter exposition of the Open Air Museum in Arnhem. Just enter _live_ into a Breughel painting, Charles Dickens mixed with references to Van Gogh's Potato Eaters.


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

On this twelfth day of Christmas, Feliz Dia de Los Reyes! _The Fourth Wiseman_ based on _The Other Wiseman






_


----------



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

Lil too late but still, merry christmas everybody.


----------

